
Ask HN: NDAs at corporate hackathons. sign or don't sign? - tosh
In Europe there are more and more corporate hackathons popping up. Many come with NDAs and require participants to sign them.<p>Question: do you sign them? why&#x2F;why not? Is this normal? Is this common in the US?
======
angersock
Don't sign any NDA you don't have to.

Fuck that and fuck the people hurting workers with them.

